# Lohnt sich der Wechsel: Thule Euroclassic 989 zu ThuleEuroclassic 929 bzw. 928



## gams- (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe den "alten" Thule Euroclassic Heckträger für die Anhängerkupplung.

Ich liebäugle aber mir einem aktuellen Euroclassic 929 oder auch 928 anzuschaffen. Nur stellt sich die Frage, ob sich dadurch auch wirklich ein Mehrwert ergibt.

Meine Vor- und Nachteile vom
989
+ Mit ca 15 kg relativ leicht und gut zu tragen.
+ Sehr robust, da Stahlrohr-Konstruktion.
+ Habe die neuen großen Kunststoff Halteklammern (anstatt der alten kleinen gewinkelten aus Metall mit Gummi) dran - hält somit auch dicke Rahmen.
+ Bei Bedarf kann ich ein drittes Rad aufpacken (habe die Zusatz Schienen und ne Zusatz Klemme) dann wird das ganze aber schon ein wenig wacklig.
+ Da ich die Laufräder mit Spanngurten festzurre, sitzen diese bombenfest. Besonders wenn nur ein Bike drauf ist, was meistens der Fall ist, wackelt auch das Vorderrad nicht.
+ der ganze Träger sitzt sehr gut auf der AHK, verdreht durch Fahrmanöver nicht, wackelt halt nur bei unguten Straßen.
- das Auf und Abbauen von (besonders mehreren) Bikes verlangt etwas Zeit, Geduld und einige Spanngurte.
- die Klemmvorrichtung vom Träger auf der AHK braucht halt wegen der klemmung und Schraube 3-4 Handgriffe und ein paar Drehungen mehr

Daher die Fragen:
Wäre der 929 bzw 928 (welcher mir eigentlich reichen würde) eine so große Verbesserung?
Sitzt das Bike auch auf Bergstraßen fest auf dem Träger? Also halten die Kunststoff Spannratschen in Verbindung mit den gebogenen Schienen die Laufräder so gut und wackelfrei?
Ist das Rohr, an dem die Haltearme sitzen sehr stabil?
Ist der Abstand zwischen den Rädern größer geworden, sodass Kontakt zwischen Hinterbau Achse und Federgabel bei "normalen" Enduros verhindert ist?

Vorteile für mich wären
+ wäre schneller auf der AHK montiert.
+ das Anschnallen der Laufräder sieht mit dem Ratschen Verschluss einfacher aus.
+ hat 2 bzw. 3 flexible / abnehmbare Haltearme.
+ abklappbar (aber das brauchts bei meinem Auto nicht unbedingt).
Nachteile
- schwerer, zumindest wenn man den Angaben von Thule (mit ca. 20 kg) glaubt.
- kostet halt €
- habe dann einen Fahrradträger zu viel.

Ich bin die Testberichte schon zur Gänze durch. Wenn man keinen Fahrradträger hat würde sich die Frage ob es der 929 / 928 wert wäre nicht stellen.
Außer dass ein Euroclassic gebraucht schon für 50€ zu haben ist.

Danke für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## gummersbiker (27. Juli 2017)

Den "alten" Thule würde ich wahrscheinlich heute noch fahren, nachdem ich ihn vor rund  15 Jahren gekauft hatte. Sitzt fest, die Räder stehen fest, bei mir war er abklappbar (war das eine optionale Ausstattung? Weiß ich leider nicht mehr.). Wenn sich Räder berühren, lässt sich das meist mit etwas anderer Positionierung vermeiden, wenn nicht wirklich schon die Rahmen /Gaben zu breit bauen. Bei letzterem kann ich nicht mitreden,  da ich keine DH- oder FR-Panzer habe. MTB, Trekking, Kinderräder und Renner passten bei mir auch gemischt immer. Wenn der Erweiterungssatz dann noch da ist: noch ein Grund weniger zum Wechsel.
Wenn man seinen Träger einmal kennt, dann hat man die nötigen Handgriffe raus, so viel einfacher geht es mit dem anderen dann auch nicht.
Bei mir musste es ein anderer werden, weil vier Räder drauf müssen. Und da sind zwei Dinge wichtig: Gewicht (Stützlast!) und die Frage einer zusätzlichen Abspannung nach oben an die Heckklappe - die bei meinem Auto wegen Plastik an der Klappe nicht geht. Bei mir nun ein Atera Strada Sport M3 mit Erweiterung auf 4 Räder, daher keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Thule.
Schön bei einigen modernen Trägern finde ich die Möglichkeit, sie klein zusammenzuklappen, v.a. die von Uebler. Braucht weniger Lagerplatz im Keller und passt auch unterwegs mal in den Kofferraum, z. B. wenn das Auto mal länger oder in engen Stellplätzen abgestellt werden soll.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk
(edit: Schreibfehler)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

